# Change BB Combo 500 to UL Plan



## mitraark (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

i have been using the BB Combo 500 Plan for the last 3 years, Rs 500 for BB and Landline , 1.5 GB Limit , 175 Free Calls, Night 0200-0800 Unlimited.

Now 1.5 GB seems to less for all the heavy Websites made nowadays , some HTML pages contains 5-10 MB of pics and gifs  1.5 GB finishes very fast. I took the Combo because of the Night UL [ UL 256 kbps gives too less speed ] , but now i do not download from home anymore , so download speed isn;t a concern anymore. 

What would be the ideal plan to shift ?? Actually i don;t even know what the current plans are , there are different charts available , in BSNL Office they are different. 

Is this the current chart of UL BB ??

.:Unlimited Home Only:.

I was thinking of the 625 UL Combo [ Nil Landline CHarge + 100 Free Calls ] , any other suggestions ?? I hardly stay in my home for 3-4 days in a month , and my parents also hardly use the PC , so i want budget to be as low as possible.

Also , what do i have to do to change my plan ? Go to their office , or is there any online method ???


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the 625 plan . I also migrated from 750 UL to this plan . 

I also stay at home for 1 week in 3 months and my parents hardly use the net but having a UL plan is a decent choice.

You have to go the BSNL office to change the plan .


----------



## nims11 (Apr 29, 2011)

i too had the 500Combo with night UL and the 1.5GB limit was too less for me. i then switched to the standalone 500FN which had night unlimited with 2.5GB limit. the only difference is that you wont get those free calls which you get in COMBO.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2011)

for peace of mind and some downloads u can take 750UL plan...u can download a 700mb movie in 3 hrs and can use net as much u want...I had that for last 1 year  just changed to 600combo for downloading purpose


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

OP, as u said u stay at ur home just 3-4 days a month. So, do u think u can use the full 1.5GB in just 4 days. And also ur parents dont use the PC much. So, its better to go with combo 500 plan. 
But if u r unsure then u can opt for UL625 this also give 100 free calls but the speed will falls down to 256Kbps with this plan.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> OP, as u said u stay at ur home just 3-4 days a month. So, do u think u can use the full 1.5GB in just 4 days. And also ur parents dont use the PC much. So, its better to go with combo 500 plan.
> But if u r unsure then u can opt for UL625 this also give 100 free calls but the speed will falls down to 256Kbps with this plan.



Yes about that i forgot to mention , now i have Sem Break from May 5 to July 15 , so don;t want to end up using all 1.5 GB in just 7-14 days [ of just surfing , i don;t download anything , no videos , still it takes up 100-200 MB per day ]

I already have Combo500 , and for Downloads i have more than enough speed in my college  , i have all what i need , so now speed of downloading is not a priority .


----------

